# License Key sichern



## Jelly (18 Januar 2008)

Morgen zusammen!

Kurze Frage zu den License Keys von Step7 und WinCC flex 2005.

Offenbar steht ich kurz vor einer Neuinstallation von meinen Notebook, mal wieder aufräumen, aber was schlimmer ist: mir hat es wohl einiges in der Registry zerlegt...

Nun möcht ich ja die License Keys nicht verlieren. Es reicht doch, wenn ich die aus dem ALManager wieder auf Disk ziehe, oder? Dann sind doch alle gesichert und ich kann alles löschen, seh ich das richtig? Und nach der Neuinstallation wieder aufspielen...

Merci!


----------



## Drain (18 Januar 2008)

Korrekt.
Mit dem License Manager den oder die Keys auf eine Diskette oder USB-Stick verschieben. Dann kannst du den Rechner platt machen und nach Neuinstallation wieder zurückverschieben.
Sollte man übrigends unbedingt auch machen, bevor man seine Festplatte defragmentiert.

Drain


----------



## Jelly (18 Januar 2008)

*Thx*

Dankeschön!

K, dann kanns ja los gehn...


----------



## marlob (18 Januar 2008)

Ich habe auf meinen Rechnern immer eine kleine FAT32 Partition von ca. 40MB. Dort installiere ich alle Lizenzen von allen Herstellern. Dann kann man später ohne Probleme neu installieren, da man diese Partition beim zurücksetzen des Backups bzw. einer Neuinstallation nicht überschreibt
Dann ist defragmentieren der Systempartition auch kein Problem mehr
Dies nur als Tipp für die Zukunft


----------



## chrismon (18 Januar 2008)

*Nochne blöde Frage*

Von mir auch noch ne Frage dazu.

Muss es immer die orginal Diskette oder Datenträger sein wo man den Key auch runter hat, oder kann es auch jeder X-beliebige Datenträger sein?

Gruß Simon


----------



## marlob (18 Januar 2008)

chrismon schrieb:


> Von mir auch noch ne Frage dazu.
> 
> Muss es immer die orginal Diskette oder Datenträger sein wo man den Key auch runter hat, oder kann es auch jeder X-beliebige Datenträger sein?
> 
> Gruß Simon


floating licences kann man z.B. übers Netzwerk auf einen anderen Rechner übertragen. Ansonsten müssen sie auf die Originaldisketten zurück. Wenn man keine mehr hat, kann man bei Siemens leere disketten bekommen.
Seit kurzem liefert Siemens die Lizenzen aber auch auf USB-Stick aus.


----------



## Drain (18 Januar 2008)

marlob schrieb:


> ...Ansonsten müssen sie auf die Originaldisketten zurück. Wenn man keine mehr hat, kann man bei Siemens leere disketten bekommen.



Was soll das denn für nen Unterschied machen, ob ich den Key auf Originaldisketten oder sonst einen Datenträger ablege?
IMHO macht das keinen Unterschied.


----------



## vierlagig (18 Januar 2008)

Drain schrieb:


> Was soll das denn für nen Unterschied machen, ob ich den Key auf Originaldisketten oder sonst einen Datenträger ablege?
> IMHO macht das keinen Unterschied.



die realität sieht anders aus



> Die Autorisierung A1****** kann nicht auf die bereitgestellte Diskette zurückgebracht werden.
> Bitte prüfen Sie, ob Sie die richtige Autorisierungsdiskette eingelegt haben.



 ... wahrscheinlich auch ein grund dafür, daß man lizenzdisketten nicht mal eben mit dem explorer kopieren kann, selbst xcopy versagt kläglich ...


----------



## marlob (18 Januar 2008)

Drain schrieb:


> Was soll das denn für nen Unterschied machen, ob ich den Key auf Originaldisketten oder sonst einen Datenträger ablege?
> IMHO macht das keinen Unterschied.


du bekommst von siemens diese speziellen gelben Disketten. Du kannst die nicht auf normale Disketten kopieren. Also brauchst du original disketten von siemens


----------



## o.s.t. (18 Januar 2008)

marlob schrieb:


> Ich habe auf meinen Rechnern immer eine kleine FAT32 Partition von ca. 40MB. Dort installiere ich alle Lizenzen von allen Herstellern...


... und dazu ein Imageprogramm deiner Wahl..."duck und weg..."

o.s.t.


----------



## vierlagig (18 Januar 2008)

o.s.t. schrieb:


> ... und dazu ein Imageprogramm deiner Wahl..."duck und weg..."
> 
> o.s.t.



ein schelm, wer böses denkt!


----------



## marlob (18 Januar 2008)

o.s.t. schrieb:


> ... und dazu ein Imageprogramm deiner Wahl..."duck und weg..."
> 
> o.s.t.


du hast mich durchschaut


----------



## Drain (18 Januar 2008)

Also meine Floating-License (v5.4), welche ich auf einem USB-Stick von Siemens geliefert bekommen habe, kann ich ohne weiteres auf einen anderen USB-Stick transferieren.


----------



## marlob (18 Januar 2008)

Drain schrieb:


> Also meine Floating-License (v5.4), welche ich auf einem USB-Stick von Siemens geliefert bekommen habe, kann ich ohne weiteres auf einen anderen USB-Stick transferieren.



Wer lesen kann ist klar im vorteil. siehe folgendes


marlob schrieb:


> floating licences kann man z.B. übers Netzwerk auf einen anderen Rechner übertragen
> ...


da steht *"z.B."*, auf einen anderen Stick geht natürlich auch.
Aber mit den anderen Lizenzen geht das nicht


----------



## Drain (18 Januar 2008)

Mea culpa.

Hab bis jetzt nur mit Floating License Keys gearbeitet. Bei den anderen Typen kenn ich mich nicht aus.


----------



## MajorutyOfOne (18 Januar 2008)

o.s.t. schrieb:


> ... und dazu ein Imageprogramm deiner Wahl..."duck und weg..."
> 
> o.s.t.


 

Da brauchst du dich nicht ducken. Das machen nämlich einige Siemens Servicetechniker genauso . Und teilweise haben die noch viel interessantere Tools im Einsatz.


----------



## vierlagig (18 Januar 2008)

MajorutyOfOne schrieb:


> Da brauchst du dich nicht ducken. Das machen nämlich einige Siemens Servicetechniker genauso . Und teilweise haben die noch viel interessantere Tools im Einsatz.



mich würden ja spontan die interessanter tools interessieren


----------



## MajorutyOfOne (18 Januar 2008)

vierlagig schrieb:


> mich würden ja spontan die interessanter tools interessieren


HDCP Reg zum Beispiel , kannte ich vorher noch nicht .


----------



## vierlagig (18 Januar 2008)

MajorutyOfOne schrieb:


> HDCP Reg zum Beispiel , kannte ich vorher noch nicht .



ich auch nich, bisher kannt ich nur best crypt ...

ot: versau mir grad den schnitt von (4,00 Beiträge pro Tag) ... was man nicht alles tut ...


----------



## Onkel Dagobert (18 Januar 2008)

Hallo Vierlagiger,



vierlagig schrieb:


> mich würden ja spontan die interessanter tools interessieren


Keine Ahnung was die Siemenser einsetzen, aber das "VMware Diskmount utility" ist ebenfalls vorzüglich zum Sichern geeignet.

PS: Allerdings nur bis W2K, jedenfalls die Version(?) die ich nutze. 


Gruß, Onkel


----------



## mst (19 Januar 2008)

Acronis True Image ist auch ganz OK

mfg mst


----------



## ronnie.b (19 Januar 2008)

Hallo,
es eignet sich fast jedes Programm mit dem man ein Image von einem Laufwerk machen kann.(Norton Ghost, DriveImage,etc..)
Der Tipp mit der Extrapartition ist wirklich nicht schlecht. Spätestens wenn man mal nen totalen ausfall von Windows hatte und neu installieren musste weiß man das zu schätzen.Meine Partition ist übrigens nur 8 MB groß.So klein wie´s ging 

Böse Zungen behaupten auch, dass es Programme gibt die einem aus ner normalen Disk eine Yellow-Disk mit Licens drauf machen.


Ronnie


----------



## TobiasA (19 Januar 2008)

Und das Image von der kleinen Miniplatte liegt extern auf einem USB-Stick/ separatem Datenträger/ PC whatever. Mach' ich genauso.


----------



## Perfektionist (19 Januar 2008)

ronnie.b schrieb:


> ...
> Böse Zungen behaupten auch, dass es Programme gibt die einem aus ner normalen Disk eine Yellow-Disk mit Licens drauf machen.
> ...


Eine der ersten Versionen des Automation License Managers hatte die Eigenart, dass er sich zwar weigerte, Autorisierungen auf beliebige Disketten zu schreiben, Lizenzen hingegen doch auf normale Disketten schrieb. Und war estmal die Lizenz auf der Diskette, so konnte ich auch noch die Autorisierungen hinterherschieben ...


----------



## RMA (19 Januar 2008)

> Böse Zungen behaupten auch, dass es Programme gibt die einem aus ner normalen Disk eine Yellow-Disk mit Licens drauf machen.


Ist keine Behauptung. Wenn Du je mitten in nirgendwo gearbeitet hast, wo es schwierig ist selbst ein Telefon zu finden, geschweige denn Internet Zugang, wurdest Du wissen wie wichtig es ist zwei oder drei Kopien Deiner Lizenzen zu haben!


----------



## Ralle (19 Januar 2008)

RMA schrieb:


> Ist keine Behauptung. Wenn Du je mitten in nirgendwo gearbeitet hast, wo es schwierig ist selbst ein Telefon zu finden, geschweige denn Internet Zugang, wurdest Du wissen wie wichtig es ist zwei oder drei Kopien Deiner Lizenzen zu haben!



Zumal Sicherungskopien nicht verboten sind, solange man die Lizensen besitzt.


----------



## Drain (21 Januar 2008)

Was mich nervt ist, daß ich meine auf einem USB-Stick liegende (Floating-)Lizenz immer erst auf die Platte des gerade verwendeten Rechners verschieben muß, um eine Authorisierung für den Simatic Manager zu haben. 
Läßt sich das nicht einstellen, daß die Lizenz auch auf dem USB-Laufwerk gesucht wird? Sprich USB-einstecken und loslegen.

Drain


----------



## MatMer (21 Januar 2008)

ich hab auch eine Floating Lizenz die aber auf die Diskette dabei war...

da mein Notebook kein Disktettenlaufwerk mehr hat und es auch nicht im Firmennetz drin ist wollte ich mal fragen, ob ich die Lizenz wohl auf einen normalen USB Stick ziehen kann?

Ausprobieren auf Gut Glück möchte ich lieber nicht


----------



## Perfektionist (21 Januar 2008)

MatMer schrieb:


> ich hab auch eine Floating Lizenz die aber auf die Diskette dabei war...
> 
> da mein Notebook kein Disktettenlaufwerk mehr hat und es auch nicht im Firmennetz drin ist wollte ich mal fragen, ob ich die Lizenz wohl auf einen normalen USB Stick ziehen kann?
> 
> Ausprobieren auf Gut Glück möchte ich lieber nicht


brauchst kein Glück, es geht. Der Stick, den Siemens liefert, der scheint nicht mal was besonderes zu sein.


----------



## ChrisD (22 Januar 2008)

Naja, etwas besonders sind die Dinger schon. Oder kennst jemand von noch eine Quelle für 128MB-Sticks?


----------



## Perfektionist (22 Januar 2008)

ChrisD schrieb:


> Naja, etwas besonders sind die Dinger schon. Oder kennst jemand von noch eine Quelle für 128MB-Sticks?


wenn es ein 2GB-Stick wär, bestünde die Gefahr, dass der aus meinem Schrank verschwinden würde  

Da hab ich schon genug Sorge, dass da mal einer die 1GB-MMC aus "meinen" Panels brauchen könnte  , da hab ich bis vor kurzem noch 256MB eingekauft - aber wo nun erhältlich?


----------



## kermit (12 Juli 2008)

Perfektionist schrieb:


> Eine der ersten Versionen des Automation License Managers hatte die Eigenart, dass er sich zwar weigerte, Autorisierungen auf beliebige Disketten zu schreiben, Lizenzen hingegen doch auf normale Disketten schrieb. Und war estmal die Lizenz auf der Diskette, so konnte ich auch noch die Autorisierungen hinterherschieben ...


 
geht z.B. mit ALM V1.1+SP1 (heute getestet - hatte eine alte Datensicherung auf meinen alten Rechner aufgespielt). Weiß jemand, auf welcher Siemens-CD der drauf ist?

EDIT: evtl S7 V5.3+SP1 (installierte Version der Sicherung)


----------



## kermit (12 Juli 2008)

da hab ich mal eine (derzeit noch) aktuelle Quelle für ALM 1.1 ohne HF, ders genauso macht:


nourdine schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen.
> Ich suche eine Demo zur Step7 V5.3 Prof. zwecks Test.
> Gab es seinerzeit einmal auf der Siemens-Homepage zum Download aber dort wird scheinbar nur noch die LITE-Version angeboten.
> Kennt jemand einen aktuellen Link oder eine Bezugsquelle?
> Vielen Dank!!


----------



## minerl (22 Februar 2010)

*Wincc License Key*

Hallo!!

Hab da auch mal eine Frage!!

Kann man einen gültigen License key kopieren????  Also aus 1 mach 2 oder 

mehr!!!

mfg

Armin


----------



## Ralle (22 Februar 2010)

minerl schrieb:


> Hallo!!
> 
> Hab da auch mal eine Frage!!
> 
> ...




Wenn du diesen Thread genau gelesen hättest, wüßtest du es bereits, es steht alles drin. Aber bitte denke daran, aus "1 mach 2" bedeutet, das du illegal handelst und dich strafbar machst, da du nicht nur die License benötigst sondern auch das dazugehörige schriftlich Zertifikat!

PS: Ganz normal mit dem Explorer kopieren funktioniert auf jeden Fall nicht.


----------



## Jochen Kühner (22 Februar 2010)

vierlagig schrieb:


> mich würden ja spontan die interessanter tools interessieren



Also Ich habs bei ner Siemens Schulung sogar mal gesehen das die auf Ihrem Virtuellen PC (der übrigens lt. Schulungsleiter auch einfach kopiert wurde, also ohne Win Lizens) "EKB Installer" drauf hatten!


----------



## minerl (22 Februar 2010)

*Wincc License Key*

Hallo!

Mein Fehler!!

Weiß es aber schon wie es geht!!

mfg

Armin


----------



## h.scholli (22 Februar 2010)

marlob schrieb:


> Ich habe auf meinen Rechnern immer eine kleine FAT32 Partition von ca. 40MB. Dort installiere ich alle Lizenzen von allen Herstellern. Dann kann man später ohne Probleme neu installieren, da man diese Partition beim zurücksetzen des Backups bzw. einer Neuinstallation nicht überschreibt
> Dann ist defragmentieren der Systempartition auch kein Problem mehr
> Dies nur als Tipp für die Zukunft




  Ein Schelm, der böses dabei denkt.......  :???:

h.scholli


----------



## vierlagig (22 Februar 2010)

h.scholli schrieb:


> Ein Schelm, der böses dabei denkt.......  :???:
> 
> h.scholli



wieso böses? ich geh davon aus, dass das große S auch froh darüber ist, dass die anfragen zwecks zerstörter (weil schlechter lizenzpolitik und altlasten mit tragender geschuldeter, verlorener) lizenzen mittlerweile doch nur noch durch die newbies und hinterweltler verursacht werden...


----------



## MSB (22 Februar 2010)

h.scholli schrieb:


> Ein Schelm, der böses dabei denkt.......  :???:



Dann denk doch auch einfach nichts böses, wer kann,
heißt noch lange nicht, das er auch tut.

Im Grunde genommen ist dieses ganze Software-Lizenzierungs-Zeuch sowieso bestenfalls ein Volldeppenschutz.
Um Speziell bei Siemens zu bleiben, ist das Stichwort ja schon gefallen.

Mfg
Manuel


----------



## Sinix (23 Februar 2010)

Zum Thema "Bösen Zungen Behaupten" ... es gibt auch Progs die Trial-Licencen auf 256 Tage setzen...


----------



## Jochen Kühner (23 Februar 2010)

*Auch...*

Böse Zungen behaupten auch, es gibt russische Programme, mit denen man jeden Lizenscode herstellen kann...


----------

